# In need of non fish relate it help..again before my move



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all, I got a real nice club house for my kids and i have to go pick it up, the help i got just back out on me.
I need 4 guys to help me as this is a heavy house and i also need a trailer, the place i have to go get this house is in Port Moody (View street at Barnet Hwy near St. Johns).
I was supposed to get it today but seen the wet weather i called the people that have this clubhouse and told them if we could change it for tomorrow and they say sure tomorrow or wednesday, I call the people that was helping me to tell them and they just back out on me so I am solo again  I have a small car or i would do it myself but i really really need some help plllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

claudia,
i do not have a trailer but you can count me in for man power if it is picked up in the evening on wed....


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

if i was closer we could toss that bad boy in the burban ... but im not, i will see if my sisters hubby is still in van but there is a chance he has returned to school. they have a big ole truck but no trailer .

another thing you could do is try and look on craigslist and see if there are some dude with truck looking for work ad`s 
i paid a guy a case of beer to help me lift a tank out of my truck and onto a stand , best $25 buck i have ever spent because it would have ended in me smashing my tank or blowing my back out ,

your in van there has to HAS TO be someone over there hungry enough to work for a fair price for all parties , just get a set price and a cash when job is done policy right away and there should be no monkey business... and look for signs of crackheadedness , burnt looking fingers, sketchyness, and remember dont trust people with anything especially those you dont know

big city ... big hustlers


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> claudia,
> i do not have a trailer but you can count me in for man power if it is picked up in the evening on wed....





macframalama said:


> if i was closer we could toss that bad boy in the burban ... but im not, i will see if my sisters hubby is still in van but there is a chance he has returned to school. they have a big ole truck but no trailer .
> 
> another thing you could do is try and look on craigslist and see if there are some dude with truck looking for work ad`s
> i paid a guy a case of beer to help me lift a tank out of my truck and onto a stand , best $25 buck i have ever spent because it would have ended in me smashing my tank or blowing my back out ,
> ...


Thank you u two, I was told that he will b helping so he got the truck. I will let u know Adrian, it will b after supper for sure as my help is working till late too.
All the things we do for our kids


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Well i have been told i have till the weekend to pick the house up and told my neighbor but i dont think the help will b happening.
So i am back to cero, i need help to carry it and still in need of a trailer, pleeeease


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

sorry to hear that claudia, 
my sis and hubby are now off to alberta


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Miss Claudia Miss Claudia our Lil Peruvian Angel,
will it fit in the back O me pick up??
If so Dylan & I will work something out for Ya & we can pick Adrian up on the way as well.
Lemme know
Cheers!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Really? Omg that would b awesome. When can u guys do it? Omg I am so happy u r awesome


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I live in coquitlam I can come help lift if its after 5:30 on a weekday or probably anytime on a weekend


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

See ya @ 9 Claudia and lets get that clubhouse home to your kids!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

C u at 9


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

amazing its nice too see, you and i may not agree on many things but at least it is good to see your not a bad person...
thanks for helping her out


budahrox said:


> See ya @ 9 Claudia and lets get that clubhouse home to your kids!!
> Cheers!!


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

If you guys need any more help let me know. I can provide or lend some tools aswell if you need to take any of it apart.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> amazing its nice too see, you and i may not agree on many things but at least it is good to see your not a bad person...
> thanks for helping her out


Oh he is a nice person, I know him for years now. We all can't agree but doesn't mean we r bad, all the people I have met here are very nice and we all help each other when we need it. We r a good community and I have lots of fish friends that became my friends 



ReptileGuy said:


> If you guys need any more help let me know. I can provide or lend some tools aswell if you need to take any of it apart.


Thank u for the offer 

They work so hard, I just stood up pretty lol we got it home but we did took it apart. I told them we will do what ever will make it easier for us so now we r gonna fix it up and make it better. I will try to get a pic from the old owner so u can c how it looked like before we took it apart lol
Thank u your two, if it wasn't for them this house wouldn't b here and they are moving too and made time to help me out u guys rock


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

see claudia........I told you we needed to call in the "Amish" Now you understand what I meant.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad you got it done. Congrats. 
Very kind of buddarox , Dylan and adrian etc.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Adrian was sleeping while we were working, he missed out all the fun hahaha I brought the cam to take pics but we were so into it that I didn't, oh well I might have to take pics when we r putting it together lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

So we got the club house but we had to take it apart to b able to bring it, as u all know i have to move by April 30th and the club house is just in pieces. I want to know if any one here can give me a hand, need to b rebuild as some parts got broken and also want to make it so is a bit easier to take it apart. 
I want to do this before my move other wise i will have to take this to the dumpster


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

The club house looks like this


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Any body ?


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

My goodness Caludia lol thats a heck of a project you got your self into. Im thinking modifying that to be dismantleable would be harder than building a new one. You might be better off to keep it in pieces until after your move and permanently putting it back toghether there. Your kids will be too old for it when you move again anyway.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Probably cost waaaay more in labour to modify than a new kit worth


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow that's a heck of a project! Yeah probably easier to do it after u move. I wish I have the tools n talent to help u. Hey but I do have more pails n lids for your fish...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

What parts got broken?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah i am always looking for trouble lol I think i will have to do it till after the move cause is getting complicated. I have to move here April 30th by 1pm and the new place is available till May 1st so i think i will have to get the truck and fill it up on April 29th and on the 30th move my tanks and then on the 1st move everything to the new place.
Crazy crazy crazy lol


----------

